# Changer l'identification de mon Navigateur



## StoneGuad (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous.
Je  dispose d'un iMac G5 utilisant Firefox sous Léopard.
Est il possible de faire le serveur sur lequel je consulte des pages me reconnaitre comme Internet Explorer et non comme Firefox ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

ca s'appelle changer d'user agent

et y a une extension FF
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/59


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Septembre 2008)

Ensuite, pour vérifier quel identifiant reçoivent les sites visités, on peut aller ici, et lire la ligne "_User-Agent_".


----------



## KaMouChe (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de faire remonter ce topic,
Je travaille au développement d'une version iPhone de mon site web,
J'utilise donc Safari en version iPhone via le menu Développement,

Cependant, j'aurai aimé obtenir un script permettant de changer de manière "définitive" mon UserAgent au lancement de Safari, sans passer à chaque page et/ou onglet par le menu Développement.

Merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2008)

KaMouChe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me permet de faire remonter ce topic,
> Je travaille au développement d'une version iPhone de mon site web,
> ...



Bonsoir

Il est possible de modifier « définitivement » le texte du UserAgent en ajoutant une entrée _CustomUserAgent_ dans les préférences locales de Safari (fichier _(maison)_/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist).

Pour ce faire, après avoir quitté Safari, on peut éditer directement le fichier dans le _Property List Editor_, ou bien taper la ligne suivante sous Terminal:
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.Safari CustomUserAgent "\"[I][COLOR="Magenta"]texte du UserAgent[/COLOR][/I]\""
```

Il suffit de supprimer l'entrée _CustomUserAgent_ pour revenir à la situation initiale.

Pour avoir une analyse du UserAgent, on peut par exemple utiliser l'outil en ligne http://www.useragentstring.com/


----------



## KaMouChe (3 Novembre 2008)

Parfait,

Un grand merci à toi PA5CAL, tu m'as rendu un grand service.
Excellente fin de soiréee


----------

